# Candy cane flower



## TimV (Jan 25, 2010)

This one isn't "special" in the sense that it does anything really funky like cure disease or kill bugs, but in the winter time not much else is flowering, so it's a nice addition, and I thought I'd share it with you all. Fancy name is _Aloinopsis_, and it's related to the daisy, and found in a southern African desert. A small genus, with only a few species. You can see the leaves are camouflaged to protect from herbivores.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice! I liked the ones better that eat bugs...


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't suppose they have been propagated to California ???


----------



## TimV (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, I've been growing them here for 5 years.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 25, 2010)

QUOTE=TimV;750821]Yes, I've been growing them here for 5 years.[/QUOTE]


Indeed! 


In So. California, though. . .

We live in Zone 7 in the Central California foothills, and do get freezes and snow, for brief periods of time, which prove to be detrimental for the survival of anything close to being a succulent or annual.

What do you think? Might I hope to possess such beauties in Sonora?


----------



## TimV (Jan 25, 2010)

You'd have to have a greenhouse, since a serious frost and really wet weather would kill these!


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2010)

I think looking at candy cane flowers could cure the "disease" of melancholy pretty well. Those are really beautiful.


----------



## Andres (Jan 25, 2010)

are they edible? More importantly, do they taste "minty"?


----------



## Augusta (Jan 25, 2010)

I need a greenhouse.


----------

